# Will Lucid Motors give Tesla a run for their money with the Lucid Air?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pics Lucid_

It seems like Tesla is in a world of their own sometimes. It's got to be tough to compete with the performance of their EV line-up. Frikken Ludicrous Mode, hard to top that. Well, Lucid and their Lucid Air model may just give that a go.

According to their release, the Lucid Air will have a base price of $52,500 after incentives and adding all the goodies will top $100k, right within Tesla territory. The base model includes:

•	240-mile range
•	400 horsepower (rear-wheel drive)
•	All hardware necessary for autonomous driving
•	Huge interior space in an efficient package
•	Two trunks, one in the front and one in the rear, with a combined storage capacity of over 32 cubic feet (similar to the volume of a 4-person hot tub)
•	12-way power front seats
•	LED multi-lens array headlights
•	Four screens, with interactive-touch surfaces on three
•	5-seat configuration with a rear bench seat
•	10 advanced airbags
•	Aluminum roof
•	19-inch wheels
•	10-speaker audio system
•	Over-the-air software updates





Of course the fully loaded model will offer higher performance, more range and greater comfort. While all the info on the packages that will be available hasn't been announced yet, here are a bunch of options to give an idea of what's to come.

•	315-mile and 400-mile-range battery options
•	Up to 1,000-horsepower twin-motor configuration, with all-wheel drive
•	Fully active suspension, delivering a world-class ride
•	Glass-canopy roof
•	Rear executive seats that recline up to 55 degrees
•	22-way power front seats with heating, ventilation, dynamic bolsters, and massage
•	21-inch Lucid-design wheels
•	29-speaker audio system with active noise cancellation
•	Expanded leather trim with corresponding material upgrades



To top this all off, there is also a Launch Edition that will be available in limited quantity. 255 Launch Edition cars will be the first customer cars off the line. These cars will be well optioned as standard. Expect a 315-mile range, 1,000 horsepower, autonomous driving hardware, 21-inch wheels, and an upgraded audio system for starters. Some features, such as the rear executive seats, cannot yet be confirmed for early production. The Launch Edition cars will also have unique colors and badging, signifying their special nature. Additional details will be announced closer to the start of production.

_*You can check out more on the Lucid Air here!*_


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Interesting. Competition is good. If they can provide a network of Supercharger charging stations like Tesla, then sure! They'll be able to compete. Otherwise, they're relegated to commuting...

PS: I've seen one. Not a fan of the glass roof. It'd BAKE inside that in Cali.


----------

